# Best first DCC loco?



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

So I'm getting back into model trains and going DCC right away. I'm looking at DCC loco's at Walthers and it seems like there's SO many different kinds  Any brands to stick to or avoid? My layout (HO scale) will have some 18" radius curves.....but the main line is all 22" Any suggestions will be appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

If you are looking for diesel, here is one with sound. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-Al...938156?hash=item25baa187ac:g:BxQAAOSwujFXF90B I've had great luck with Bachmann and the price lets me get into the game. Are you leaning toward steam or diesel?


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

hold on, just found this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-63...=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=36499&meid=


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Check this out for steam http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-Scale-Mo...191702?hash=item4d4318f856:g:GYgAAOSw8aNXGmgg


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello wIrailfan . We could be neighbors. I to am from wi. I really don't think you can go wrong with most brands of dcc locos made now days. They all come along ways from the yesterday's. If you don't want to spend a lot of money. Than you can't go wrong with bachmann ,dcc steam or diesel. I have both, and they are wonderful locos.smooth running and quiet.kato, athearn, atlas, broadway limited, they have there great locos too. However I see you have 18" curves. From experience, I can say that you will have problems with some diesels with 4 axles per truck. The coupler swing can be a issue, not alowing the truck to fully turn, causing it to bind on the track.and most steamers with 8 drivers or more will bind and stall on 18 " curves.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

+1 for Alaska Railroads comments. I have a Bachmann S4 and it's excellent. The Sound Value range are particularly worthy of note, a great way to get into sound. They have a Tsunami but it's not the fully featured stand alone product but still great value. You might be ok with four axle diesels on 18" rad curves, the only way is suck it and see. The problems will likely be with the freight cars you are pulling with coupler swing as previously noted.


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

Bwells said:


> If you are looking for diesel, here is one with sound. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bachmann-Al...938156?hash=item25baa187ac:g:BxQAAOSwujFXF90B I've had great luck with Bachmann and the price lets me get into the game. Are you leaning toward steam or diesel?


I'm definitely leaning towards the diesel side of things for now.......I haven't decided on a time period for my layout yet....but it likely won't be old enough to need steamers :laugh:


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Watch the Walthers daily sales. Sign up for their emails. I was able to get a pair of Walthers Proto 1000 (now sold as Mainline) Alco RS2 for $53 each. The NCE decoders were $15 each. For a pair of DCC locomotives I paid $136 shipped. I also purchased an A-B set of Trainline FA units for $40 total, $70 for the DCC pair. 

The big sales are hit and miss but they are there if you watch. The ones I got were in the old box in the case of the Proto 1000 and the Trainlines were a discontinued model. I have seen GP9m DCC installed for ~$70 there recently.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of the other members with experience in various
make locomotives will have to comment on theirs.

Here is a testimonial on bachmann 4 wheel truck diesels.

My brother and I have a total of 19 DCC locomotives on
our two layouts, all but one are Bachmann.

This past week we had a 'tracker pull' testing our
locos. My older Bachmann GP30 (with the cast split
frame design) was the best puller at 34 cars including
a slightly over 1 3/4 % grade. In fact
it also pulled a full 64 car train on the flat for a short
distance.

A consist of three Bachmann GP40s pulled the 64 car
train up the grade without even slowing down. He
feared burning out a motor so we didn't test it to find
how many cars it could pull. About 70 % metal wheels
on the cars.

I expect to post a longer discussion with videos of
the trials.

But, what I'm saying, if you like the looks of a recent
Bachmann loco you won't go wrong.

Don


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

tkruger said:


> Watch the Walthers daily sales. Sign up for their emails. I was able to get a pair of Walthers Proto 1000 (now sold as Mainline) Alco RS2 for $53 each. The NCE decoders were $15 each. For a pair of DCC locomotives I paid $136 shipped. I also purchased an A-B set of Trainline FA units for $40 total, $70 for the DCC pair.
> 
> The big sales are hit and miss but they are there if you watch. The ones I got were in the old box in the case of the Proto 1000 and the Trainlines were a discontinued model. I have seen GP9m DCC installed for ~$70 there recently.


I already get their emails but I haven't seen anything lately. But yes good deals can be had if you watch for them! Sounds like you got a great deal on those loco's :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## WIrailfan (Mar 6, 2016)

DonR said:


> Some of the other members with experience in various
> make locomotives will have to comment on theirs.
> 
> Here is a testimonial on bachmann 4 wheel truck diesels.
> ...


I'm really glad you have good things to say about Bachmann loco's Don! Cause I just ordered two different GP40s last night :thumbsup: These two right here.....

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/160-66304

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/160-60308


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have two of the Bachmann DCC GP40s, brother has three.

They are very good pullers, but you'll likely have to 
'break them in' to rid them of noise. Many of the
shells will vibrate and need some sort of damping.

Don


----------

